# SE Washington RC



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to Open second series land blind - (19 dogs)

1, 3, 4, 14, 15, 16, 19, 21, 23, 24, 25, 26, 30, 32, 33, 38, 42, 43, 47

Unofficial partial Qual results 

1st Grady's Navigator/Jay Southwick
2nd Watsons Rigem N Getem/Brian Watson


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Sharon


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to second series Amateur (22 dogs) -

1,3,7,10,11,12,13,15,16,18,19,20,23,26,27,28,29,30,34,36,38,39

Unofficial callbacks to fourth series Open (7 dogs) -

14,16,21,26,38,42,47


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial Open results -

1st Ellie/McBee (Totten) (new FC)
2nd Freddy/White (Fangsrud)
3rd Dixie/Kobeski (Drent)
4th Gus/Robinson
RJ Ann/Neely (Fangsrud)

Congrats to all!


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi
Does anyone have the Qual results?

Thanks Lorraine


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to third series Amateur (18 dogs) -

1,7,10,11,12,13,16,18,19,20,23,26,27,29,34,36,38,39

Starting dog is 34.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to fourth series Amateur (13 dogs) -

7,10,11,16,18,19,20,23,26,27,34,38,39

Dog 1 scratched before the water blind.

Starting dog is 7.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Unofficial Open results -
> 
> 1st Ellie/McBee (Totten) (new FC)
> 2nd Freddy/White (Fangsrud)
> ...


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Amateur results -

1st Odin/Fangsrud
2nd Emmitt/Tallman
3rd Rusty/van der Lee
4th Daisy/Fletcher
RJ Charlie/Buckmaster
J's Tab/Arnold
Kid/Howard
Gus/Robinson
Mia/Plesko
Rocky/van der Lee
Lady/Graafstra
Abby/Murphy
Castle/Larsen

Congrats to all!


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone have an idea Derby results.

Grateful for any feedback


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Great to Odin and Armand and Sharon and Rusty! Odin has been "hot" lately and Sharon's dogs have been right in there on a regular basis. Miss you guys.

Glenda


----------



## McKenna Kennels (Apr 24, 2010)

Congratulations to Alex Drent in getting 3rd in his 1st open..Also placing in the Q and Derby!! We are proud of you!! McKenna Kennels


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

McKenna Kennels said:


> Congratulations to Alex Drent in getting 3rd in his 1st open..Also placing in the Q and Derby!! We are proud of you!! McKenna Kennels


 I ran a dog in the open and Alex was being talked about. People were impressed with how well he handled himself and the dogs. Great job.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Karma says...way to go Hoodie on your derby 2nd. Kinda busy with the new kids


----------



## Daninn55 (Nov 10, 2013)

You guys have a Winna with Alex!! He is an outstanding individual and is and gonna get only better dog trainer. We think the world of him! Jim and Jackie are some of the best people we have gotten to know. Nothing but great things and Success to you all up at Mckenna Kennels.

Dan Inn


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

sunnydee said:


> I ran a dog in the open and Alex was being talked about. People were impressed with how well he handled himself and the dogs. Great job.


Good deal happy to hear they got a new little Lardy


----------

